# Dog Poo Lilies!



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2011)

These flowers are freaking amazing. 
They are huge jurassic beauties.
But there is a catch.
 They smell like crap to draw flies to polinate them.
It can be so bad that the backyard is uninhabitable for 3-4 days.
These just opened. They will probably start stinking in a day or two.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jun 10, 2011)

they look lethal.


----------



## Miladymimi (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting flowers, very unusual, but I don't know if I'd want them bad enough to accept the smell.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Jun 10, 2011)

So what is the name of these, so I don't look like an idiot trying to find dog poop lillies seeds.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 10, 2011)

Search for Dragon Lily. They are about $25 a bulb, will take a couple years to bloom. I am in an iffy climate zone for them. I had three, one died, one bloomed once and has become a struggling plant, and the one pictured is doing well with this being the first time it has had two flowers and the biggest ever this year! I collect unusual plants. Yet another hobby.


----------

